# Headphones, 2k.



## Nipun (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi!

I'm looking to buy a pair of headphones with good comfort, good bass, low sound leakage, and good noise isolation (in that order of priorities).

Budget: Around ₹2,000.

Would mostly be used will my laptop (Dell Inspiron 15), occasionally with my phone (Mi4).

As regards to the type of music I listen to, IDK. I have very low knowledge of music genres, so I'll just list some songs that come to my mind quickly- Happy Little Pill (Troye Sivan); Animals, Maps, Sugar (Maroon V); Not Afraid, Mockingbird, Slim Shady (Eminem); Bulla, Challa (Rabbi Shergill); some generic bollywood/Punjabi songs.

TIA.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2015)

Sony MDR XB-450@ 1.97k

Link:Buy Sony MDR XB-450 Extra Bass Foldable Headphones (Blue) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## Nipun (Aug 22, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sony MDR XB-450@ 1.97k
> 
> Link:Buy Sony MDR XB-450 Extra Bass Foldable Headphones (Blue) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in



Thanks. Saw those already, but it appears there are variations of XB-450 available. Is there any considerable difference between XB450 and XB450AP?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2015)

Nipun said:


> Thanks. Saw those already, but it appears there are variations of XB-450 available. Is there any considerable difference between XB450 and XB450AP?



XB450AP has inline remote and Mic where as XB450 doesn't have any.


----------

